# Fortiflora- A revelation about substandard vet products (RANT!)



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Huh. My dogs have done excellent on FortiFlora!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Perhaps it's different for every dog. I think in most tummy cases, Fortiflora does help. When my cats had tummy issues, it was the only thing that cleared it up. One of my cats developed severe stomach problems when he was a kitten. My husband and I cried when we had to take him to the emergency vet, and we visited the vet so many times. We spent thousands of dollars on vet visits and medicine - in the end, Fortiflora cleared up everything. I believe the key thing is to understand why vets are prescribing things, and if they don't listen to your special case, get a second opinion.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I wanted to add that when Leroy had stomach issues and I was prescribed Fortiflora, Leroy refused to eat food that was laced with it. His stomach bug eventually cleared up without it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

You should give Optagest a try. It is a wonder product that I a pm never without.

OptaGest® for Dogs


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am glad Ralph is doing better. Animals have allergies to different meds just like we do. Glad you figured out was is best for Ralph and what he can and can't take. It's up to us to be our pets advocates and speak up for them.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

frankgrimes said:


> I forked over the extra 40 bucks and fed them to him as directed. A few days after his medicine and supplement routine he ended up really sick - much worse than just the prepuce infection he was being treated for - He was pooping blood and lethargic


OMG!! Exactly the same thing happened to Cali but I never connected it to the fortiflora. She wasn't lethargic but started pooping blood and mucous after taking it. She had been having some loose stool after coming back from boarding so the vet thought some extra fiber and the fortiflora might help.

She had just finished the fortiflora when she started passing the blood and mucous. I don't panic if I see a bit of blood in the stool of a dog with an upset gut but after she passed 3 stools, the last of which was more blood than stool, I got her back to the vet. 

That was close to 2 months ago and, since then, her gut has been worse than it was before she took the darn stuff! I'm having a heck of a time trying to sort it out. :sad:

Cali definitely has some food allergies though none of them has ever caused her to poop blood and mucous! I wonder what the heck is in fortiflora that would cause such a reaction. I guess I know what I'll be researching on the Web tonight.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not familiar with these products, but if your dog will eat it, why not try Activa yogurt? My oncologist TOLD me to eat it to help with my chemo related issues. Might help the pups too?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I've used the Fortiflora with my 4 lb toy and she never had an issue - also used this on both Aussie pups with no problems. Sounds like Ralph might be allergic to one of the ingredients?


----------

